# Crystin Question



## Metus (Dec 6, 2009)

My group is near the end of the first adventure, and I have the second one and have perused it as well.  I notice that in discussing Crystin and Haddin, there are multiple references to Crystin breaking free of Haddin's control.  The adventure clarifies, "Though it's beyond the  heroes' ability at this time, Crystin's domination can be removed with the Remove Affliction ritual..."

So, the only way to break Crystin's domination is to beat it out of Haddin (or convince him)?  That's all I'm thinking of.  I'd like to role-play these characters accurately, but I have no idea how to handle this.  Can anyone clarify?


----------



## sfedi (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, if I remember correctly, the party's only chance to break the Crystin's domination is in the Skill Challenge at the end of the first module.

I don't know if killing Haddin could break it too.


----------



## Calavingian (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm fairly sure I remember there being some additional discussion on the Hattin/Crystin bond in the first few pages of module 2. Let me see if I can find it.

Update: From page4  of Burning Forest.

_Crystin: If Haddin’s hold over her is broken, Crystin turns out to be the archetypal neophyte. She’s quite impressionable, especially grateful to those who have saved her mind, and eager for new experiences. She doesn’t get in over her head very often, but she’s
ready to try anything the leaders of the party propose. Conversely, if she’s still under Haddin’s control, she’s fairly mute and obedient, letting her father take responsibility and control. She will side with him against the party, if necessary.
She will be very sympathetic to Tiljann, and her contact with the power of Indomitability slowly begins to awaken something that lies dormant inside her._

I would suggest that the thing dormant inside her is the trillith which provides her spell power. I imagine that, as it awakens more fully, Haddin's hold over her will snap and she will finally be able to see her father for what the monster he is.

At least, thats how I plan to play it. I would also suggest that the death of her father would free her from the magic - although the idea of the players tugging a semi-comotose girl awaiting instructions that will never come through the forest for a bit until "her" trillith frees her is quite appealling. Or it would be, if I wasn't 100% certain my players would simply leave her behind.


----------



## Orryn Emrys (Dec 7, 2009)

In my campaign, I played it so that Haddin's death released her from the enchantment.  It actually played a very significant role in her future with the campaign, since she had basically spent her entire life in her father's shadow not living a life at all.  She's grown quite a bit.


----------



## John Doom (Dec 8, 2009)

Same here with the (kinda) demise of her father in the Fire Forest  - should be a better ending battle against the deer if previous NPCs and the one PC come rushing in to the trillith's aid. 

Anyway, I was even thinking about having her change class and focus to emulate the person in the group she most admired for saving her. The goal there is to make her very endearing to the group as the 'little sister' they all protect. From there, a DM could choose to use that emotional investment in any way they like.


----------



## Calavingian (Dec 8, 2009)

Now thats a very good idea. I just might do that myself.


----------



## TrickyUK (Dec 8, 2009)

***POSSIBLE SPOILERS AHEAD!***




I created a back story for Cystin that put Haddin’s half-brother Madragore as her father.

Basically, Mandragore joined the Empire after the occupation of Gate Pass. Because of this Haddin was shunned and so left and resettled on the farm.

Taking Walker N. Waistz’s idea of the “young” kalashtar (thanks Walker), Mandragore was sent to infiltrate a village where the some of the population had merged their souls with the trillith.

However, Mandragore fell in love with one villagers and had a daughter, Crystin.

He could not bring himself to report the village the Empire but he had already confided in another villager who wanted to join the Empire. This villager believed that Mandragore was now a traitor and so head off on his own.

Mandragore knew what would happen when the Empire arrived and so fled with his family.

The village was attacked and prisoners taken to the Scourge prison. Mandragore was hunted and died saving his wife and daughter. His wife was also fatally wounded but managed to get to Haddin’s farm before succumbing to her injuries. She asked Haddin to protect Crystin.

The Empire want Crystin because they believe her prophetic power may reveal the outcome of the war (and possibly help steer it to a Regasian victory) or uncover the mystery of the Emperor’s assassination.

The heroes now consider Crystin as important as the case that Torrent is trying to get to Lyceum.

As an aside, the villager that betrayed the village is the brother of one of the player characters. The player wanted to play a kalashtar bard who could not remember is past and this story just developed from there. As the campaign continues, the player will slowly remember what happened.


----------



## sfedi (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, great background for Crystin there Tricky. Nice.


----------

